# Opera 11.50 has been released



## Beastie (Jun 28, 2011)

Announcement
UNIX changelog


----------



## Zare (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, it'll be installed, as always. Converted from IE to Opera, 11 years ago. Never looked back.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Its page rendering appears much  improved. But a new problem:  while all the fonts at this forum are fine, any text typed into the google.com search dialog, as well as "secondary" text in (about a third of sites are affected) some news sites, etc (past the headline), are in a almost-unreadable cursive (handwriting) script.  I haven't found where that is set in the fonts selection, the .Xdefaults, etc etc.  Maybe unique to this machine somewhere; even trying to search in "opera:config", almost all the text on THAT page is in the near-unreadable type... (unless switching author mode >> user mode maybe). Nor did the "Managing author mode" customization dialog present a clue...
/edit.........../
Gave up.  Earlier 11-version from backups. Clunkier from before the upgrade (some customizations lost probably), but I am used to it already.
/edit2..........
Trial and error in Menu >> Appearance, and everything is peachy in the former version once more.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 29, 2011)

Opera still struggles with my SSL certificate.... (https is extremely SLOW on my homepages)


----------



## laufdi (Jun 29, 2011)

No problem with textfields or SSL, but flash videos don't work anymore. Just html-code is shown.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 29, 2011)

laufdi said:
			
		

> No problem with textfields or SSL, but flash videos don't work anymore. Just html-code is shown.



Try to open:
https://linx.bsdroot.lv/ and tell me how long it takes to open it.
It should be longer than 3s, but with opera it can take over 15s (minimum) for initial connection. Then it will work fine until connection expires (something like that)


----------



## laufdi (Jun 29, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Try to open:
> https://linx.bsdroot.lv/



Less than three seconds after a popup window about broken SSL thingy, which came after one second.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah, ok, you need to import CAcert root certificate, and then try. It will fail miserably.

http://www.cacert.org/index.php?id=3


----------



## laufdi (Jun 29, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> it will fail miserably


No it works. Installation of certificate doesn't change anything.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 30, 2011)

laufdi said:
			
		

> No it works. Installation of certificate doesn't change anything.



OK, thanks for feedback. This needs investigation.


----------



## Zare (Jun 30, 2011)

Works for me too.


```
Opera/9.80 (X11; FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE i386; U; en) Presto/2.8.131 Version/11.11
```

2 second tops.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 30, 2011)

WTF, for me initial connection takes up to 15 seconds... with Opera 11.11 and 11.50.
And the server is less then 50m of physical wire away.

This is asking for deep Wiresharking...


----------



## vermaden (Jun 30, 2011)

The port has been updated to 11.50.


----------



## laufdi (Jun 30, 2011)

YouTube still won't work ...


----------



## captobvious (Jun 30, 2011)

+1 for opera; dare I say it, but it is the browser equivalent to FreeBSD


----------



## richardpl (Jun 30, 2011)

YouTube just works with YouTube WebM Plus extension.


----------



## laufdi (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, now it works including flash, it was no fun (deleting ini files while keeping session, "CSS mode" was set to 0 ...)


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 1, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Try to open:https://linx.bsdroot.lv/ and tell me how long it takes to open it.



It opened in a reasonable time for me as well.  ...probably a second or two before the ssl error, then about a second before the page was loaded. This was about the same for *chromium* and *firefox*.  I'm using a seven-year-old laptop running 8.2-RELEASE.  Here is the information from the *opera* about page:


```
About Opera
Version information
Version
11.50

Build
1074

Platform
FreeBSD

System
i386, 8.2-RELEASE

Browser identification

Opera/9.80 (X11; FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE i386; U; en) Presto/2.9.168 Version/11.50
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2011)

I figured out why Opera is SO DAMN SLOW for me.

Opera requests to download http://crl.cacert.org/revoke.crl which takes 12 seconds to download from here (it's 4.1MB @ ~165kBps). irefox doesn't download it.

Interesting.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like Opera doesn't request my cert via Online Certificate Status Protocol (unlike Firefox and Chrome)


Looks like I'll be sticking to Firefox for a while.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 1, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be sticking to Firefox for a while



Beware of those rapid updates then, moment of forgetfulness and You will be several major releases behind without any security updates


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2011)

Usually I update browsers not more than a few hours after a commit appears at Freshports.


----------



## MarcoB (Jul 2, 2011)

After using Firefox for some time, I'm back to Opera now. I had some rendering issues with fonts and some web pages, but these are gone. Opera even uses the gtk theme I have installed. This is a very nice browser  .


----------



## woomia (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm trying to use some of the Opera widgets in FreeBSD (Twiget, etc) and they barf with a gibberish dilaog box with an OK and Cancel button. Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## woomia (Jul 5, 2011)

The exact message is: 
	
	



```
Could not start external helper application. Do you want to modify the configuration now?
```

I tried selecting Opera as the external application but no luck,


----------



## saxon3049 (Jul 5, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> *This is asking for deep Wiresharking...*



The way that was worded just made me spray coffee all over my monitor, thanks.


----------

